# N.O. seeks to start a streak



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

One in a row. 

Tonight, the Hornets will attempt to reverse this stagnant trend of following a victory with a loss when the sub-.500 Seattle SuperSonics make their only visit to New Orleans Arena. 

Complete Story


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

After one or two wins, we usually lose. It's good to know the players want consecutive wins in a row right now. This means coming out with more energy, good defense, and not losing leads or getting behind early. Also, Floyd needs to play West more. He had a great game against Phily and is a good spark off the bench.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

So much for that win streak. We lost to the Sonics, at home, last night.:sour:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Another loss, this time to the Raptors. We had the lead and couldn't hold it even though we were at home. We're on a streak of the wrong kind.:sigh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> We're on a streak of the wrong kind.:sigh:


Yeah. This team is losing to teams which it should be dominating against.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The Hornets are lucky they are in the East right now. If they were in the West they might not make the playoffs. I don't think it's all Floyd's fault but the players are not getting it together. I followed Tim when he was a college coach but not with Chicago. It's too bad they can't get their act together because this season is important to play well so they can compete in the West next year. I don't care if Mash is injured and people are upset with him there is no excuse for this. We are definitelty losing in the first round of the playoffs and maybe losing the fourth spot if we don't get our act together. One good thing I have seen though is West has really stepped it up. 

I am hoping to get a good young shooting guard or small forward in the draft. With the exceptions of Haston and Lang, we haven't drafted that poorly the last few years. There is no way we will go the high school route with the first pick. I know Bass likes Seniors or maybe Juniors so I am confident they will pick a solid player who has succeeded in college and will help us off the bench. The only way they draft a young college player or a high school player is if one falls in our lap and he is too good to pass up. There is also the foreign route but I don't know if they are raw or ready to contribute right away.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Great win against Detroit. Of course if Magloire had missed that clutch shot we would have lost. I hope Davis' injury isn't too serious and he recover quickly.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that fall he took looked real nasty, couldnt have come at a worser time in a game considering he almost nabbed his first trip double of the season, only 2 assists shy.whether they start a streak or not, its great that they showed they can still contend with the badboys, especially a team as hot as the pistons.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Yikes, bad loss to the Hawks. Of course not having Davis didn't help. Tough luck with both Mash and Baron out. The guards need to find their offense. Magloire has been good but has to really step it up now.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Another loss, this time to the Suns. Somehow this doesn't surprise me. I think we go back on the road now where we have an 8 game losing streak.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

First game of a road trip tonight, in LA against the Lakers. No Mash and no Baron. I don't expect a win and can only hope we aren't run out of the Staples Center.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Loss to the Lakers, 88-107. Our game against Utah is winnable but we have to play well and I wouldn't be surprised if we lost.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Hey we won our last 4, or was it 6, meetings with the Jazz. However, we need to utilize Magloire more, especially with Mashburn and Davis gone. He has got to be more of a factor if we hope to maintain our #4 spot in the East.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

This loss to the Jazz stretches are losing streak on the road to 10. Plus we are now in a tie four 4th with Miami and the Bucks. Our next road games get tougher. I watched the game tonight and we had trouble scoring among other things. Davis can't hurry back soon enough.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Gack! The Hornets are in a tailspin that even makes the Bulls look good.

Well maybe not quite.

Pink Floyd must be ripping his mop of hair out though.

Any word on Davis' return? I heard rumors that it may be in the next few games.

Is Mash toast for the rest of the regular season or his he slated to make a return in April?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Davis is better but he is taking it day by day. I have no idea about Mash. In all honesty, if only one of the two were completely healthy by the playoffs, I would rather it be Baron. Courtney Alexander is also ahead of schedule on his rehab. They are talking about him playing in the playoffs but I doubt it. If we do stay healthy all of next season I wish we were still in the East. Even with a healthy team it will be hard to get a high seed in the West.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We beat the Blazers. I must say I'm surprised. Now let's beat the Sonics tonight. We are back in fourth place.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Tonight's loss to the Sonics showed how much we miss Davis. We couldn't get into any sort of offensive rhythm. Plus the starters weren't going by the game plan and our bench had to bring us all the way back from an 21 pt lead to make the loss less embarrassing. The next game is against Sac. If Davis comes back after that game we finish it out with eastern teams, teams we should beat but are capable of losing to.


----------

